# My girl friend fucked me up



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is what happened.  So, I'm out to visit my girl friend for a week.  She happens to notice that I have more hair on my back that I used to.  She gets out this evil shaver thing that rips the hair out by the root.  She wants me to see what it feels like.  Hell I'm a man & I can take that kinda shit.  I say go for it.  Oh yea it hurt like a mother fucker.  Worse than getting my tatoo imo.  She does my whole back while I suck it up & not be a baby.  Hell I only expected maybe my back would be a bit red from the whole deal.  Sonofa bitch the next day I look in the mirror & I see the worst mother fucking case of acne ever!  This is no exaggeration.  My fucking back looks like a burned pizza.  I have no clue what to do with this mess I hope that it is only temporary.  :-S


----------



## JOMO (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

Eww..my buddy has told me about this thing. Said it hurts like a son of a!  But didn't think the acne would come after the fact. Hope it leaves rather soon.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

When I have my bikini done I have tears in my eyes (and I'm a tough cookie )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

I waxed my back and got the same result. Fuck that shit. Clippers...


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

Yea, she did her bikini area with that thing too.  I'm like wtf your not coming near my balls with that!
I have no clue why the acne is sooooo bad from that.  Also I am annoyed at the typo in my title Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*



PillarofBalance said:


> I waxed my back and got the same result. Fuck that shit. Clippers...



How long did it take for that shit to clear up POB?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

Aww you poor thing. Lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

I had my back waxed last year during cycle. My backs not bad by any means just get some hair here and there on cycle and was going on vacation so I wanted to try it. My shit broke out horribly bro. I already had quite a bit but it gave me horrible cystic acne and hurt like a motherfucker!! Mine didn't go away for about 4 months after my cycle. I don't know what causes it all I know is I tried everything in the book besides accutane to get rid of it. Alcohol wipes, creams, astringents, tanning, apple cider vinegar, everything. Only thing that helped a little was taking mega doses of pantothenic acid (b5). Hope you have better luck then me bro!


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*



coltmc4545 said:


> I had my back waxed last year during cycle. My backs not bad by any means just get some hair here and there on cycle and was going on vacation so I wanted to try it. My shit broke out horribly bro. I already had quite a bit but it gave me horrible cystic acne and hurt like a motherfucker!! Mine didn't go away for about 4 months after my cycle. I don't know what causes it all I know is I tried everything in the book besides accutane to get rid of it. Alcohol wipes, creams, astringents, tanning, apple cider vinegar, everything. Only thing that helped a little was taking mega doses of pantothenic acid (b5). Hope you have better luck then me bro!



Ah Fuck me!
Well if anything calls for a sympathy BJ this would be the instance...(fingers crossed)


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: My girl freind fucked me up*

I have grown a little back hair, luckily it is blonde so I don't notice it much. The wife pointed it out lol. Fuck waxing lol


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 3, 2012)

razor that shit all the way! Once a week and I am g2g... screw waxing or anything else for that matter. Sorry that happened to ya bro! I did kind of laugh a little bit though.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

If I knew this was a possible outcome I never would have let her come near me.  It's ok Noob we are all brothers here, so we can laugh at each others BS.


----------



## beasto (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know why girlfriends or wives always want to do these kind of things. I guess they see it as taking care of their man. But fuck that sounds painful, and acne...no I don't deal with it good. On occasions I get cycstic acne and that shit hurts.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

This is the worst case of acne or whatever it is I have ever seen....This sucks ass.


----------



## curls (Jul 4, 2012)

Use sensitive nair next time it takes a couple of treatments but it works and no burn like regular nair.  
Balled nuts in a bitches mouth


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks God I'm in a generation women want men with some hair and not shaved like a babies ass!


----------



## Whackor (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh hell no!  I can't believe a woman would do that to her man.  Almost sounds like payback for something.  Shit, I tried it once on my legs when it first came out... christ you need to drink a pint of whiskey first!  I believe it was called "Epilady".  Some horseshit marketing they came up with.  Bad Bad Bad.  Hope your not a back sleeper... and certainly hope you don't get any ingrown hair's.  Waxing isn't much better either.  I did the bikini wax once... just once.  Thought I was going to fly off the table while that sadist pulled the cloth!  Felt like my skin ripped right off with it.  Hell I didn't even let her finish.  Fucking nut case Asian woman telling me "you not done" and pushing my shoulder back. I'm outta here!

I believe your remedy is good ole fashion time.  Like Curls said... Nair.  That's my friend.  Pay close attention to the timing though, you can get a chemical burn.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 4, 2012)

Try to clean your back every night and put some Mederma, I use Clearasil to wash my back and then I apply the Mederma, you can buy it at WalMart for like $15 bucks, its totally worth it.


----------



## Gstacker (Jul 4, 2012)

My backs got long curly hair all over it and I don't give a shit lol I waxed it last year cuz some chic I was dating and my x told me it was nasty but fuck them that shit hurt like hell, I'll never do it again... My current gf likes by hairy back, I don't see how but it doesn't matter i can't see it lol... If I ever start dating again tho I'd do clippers if anything.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a pic of the mess that I am dealing with.

Thanks for all the advice guys & gals.  I will never have this done again ever!

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s401/dfeaton/Back.jpg


(


----------



## JOMO (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow.....I would flip out Dfeaton. I wouldnt have thought every single pore! That had to hurt!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2012)

try 5g of B5.  you may need up to ten g's too.  if it works which it should, you will have to slowly up the dose and than cycle it to keep it working.  so its a bitch.  and theres only 500mg pills ive found.  so you eat tons of those fuckers.  il use it for 2 months, take one off.  depending on what im on, etc etc.  acne has always been a problem for me.


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

Yea it didn't feel good at all.  I think it's going to take awhile to clear up though.


----------



## bleachx (Jul 5, 2012)

Gezus bro that sucks. Good luck with that, It seems like a pretty common problem. If you come up with anything to help let us know. You got me checking my back for hair every day now lol!


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> try 5g of B5.  you may need up to ten g's too.  if it works which it should, you will have to slowly up the dose and than cycle it to keep it working.  so its a bitch.  and theres only 500mg pills ive found.  so you eat tons of those fuckers.  il use it for 2 months, take one off.  depending on what im on, etc etc.  acne has always been a problem for me.



Thanks Gymrat I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ya i learnd the hard way too. Never shave or wax ur back or chest while on cycle. I did it, and broke out horribly. The shit lasted bout a month.


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 8, 2012)

Any possibility it's ingrown hairs instead of Acne?  If it's yanking the hairs out but didn't get the roots I could see that being the case.

You gotta razor that stuff!  Consider it part of your stretching regimen.  Get a straight razor with disposable blades (some barbers use them for "fuzz" at the base or your neck) for the area in the upper mid back.  I've tried all kinds of shaving contraptions...even taping a razor to a hunting arrow. Those little straight razor deals are perfect.   She's gonna have to an 11.5 with doe-eyes to get me even CONSIDERING chemicals/wax/boosh-mulchers!


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea I assume that it is ingrown hairs.  It is getting better maybe 50% but still fucking horrible.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 8, 2012)

Back in my triathlon days I did the leg waxing. Unlike you young pussies I didn't find it at all painful (though I was doing the waxing myself) - until the ingrown hairs kicked in. They took ages to fix.

Dfeaton: Ouch!!!

Thanks for the Nair tip, guys.


----------

